# Good Music For Training/Lifting/Running??



## runnergirl (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you listen to music when you're training...if so what?  I was just thinking about this.

I also found out about this new CD called Drive: Nike + Original Run...for runners.  You can listen to it free here: http://music.aol.com/songs/new_releases_full_cds?defaultTab=5&
Hm what do you guys think?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hit up the search I know there's tons of threads on this.

But personally I'll listen to anything: 

Rocky soundtrack
Jadakiss
Wu Tang
U2
AZ
Smashing Pumpkins
50 Cent
DMX

I like variety when I'm lifting. Some stuff I listen to when I train I won't normall listen to outside of that.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hardcore rap really works. 'so seductive' by tony yayo and 'new york' by ja rule works the best, i listened to so seductive while working out a while ago and my motivation really got up.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 31, 2006)

Mmm, rap wise.  

50 Cent - Many Men
Eminem - Till I Collapse
DMX - A lot of his stuff.
The Game - A lot of his Stuff

Rock, Alternative Etc

Korn - Most of their stuff.
Disturbed - Most of their stuff.
Nickleback - Like listening to them when I run.

Classic Rock

LZ - Great listening too.
Ozzy & BS - Good for working out.
Iron Maiden - Pretty much anything.
Not really classic, but 
Metallica - Always great to lift too.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 31, 2006)

Same things I always listen to. Mostly metal and hard rock though.

Die Krupps, Rammstein, Disturbed, Devildriver, Drowning Pool, Limpbizkit, etc. Some rap like Hustle & Flow, Eminem, 50 Cent.

Anything you like that peps you up is good tbh. Gothic and classic are usually bad therefore, for example.


----------



## drew_c (Jul 31, 2006)

Depends what you are into but DMX does have a new album that I've been using for 4-5 days. I change it up a lot. I get tired of the same stuff, but that's the beauty of a burner. 

I like metal/rock too. Tool is good for long, loud, complex type songs. Helpful taking your mind of the current stress.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 31, 2006)

same as jordan


----------



## LoadedBats (Jul 31, 2006)

Slayer
Hatebreed
Iron Maiden
Old Metallica
Slayer
D.R.I.
In Flames
Pantera


----------



## seank02 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mudvayne - F*ck*ng Determined   <---This will motivate you for sure.


----------



## MrsFiteGrl2U (Aug 1, 2006)

My number 1s...

Blood For Blood when I am doing heavy lifting
Dropkick Murphys when I am doing cardio


----------



## katt (Aug 1, 2006)

rock & angry music.... limp biskit and some old school - guns & roses, metallica  now that's some good stuff!

When I'm doing cardio, it's hip hop & rap


----------



## kcoleman (Aug 1, 2006)

The Monkees.


----------



## king8632 (Aug 1, 2006)

I love listening to some hard rock esspcecially during those early morning work outs, anything that gets the blood flowing....

metallica-master of puppets, rob zombie-living dead girl, limpbizket-break stuff, pantera-cowboys from hell, three days grace-i hate everythign about you, slipknot-before i forget, saliva-survival of the sickest, mudvayne-fucking determind 

all some favortites to listen to during the workouts


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't, but if I did I'd definetly listen to Disturbed.  There stuff is f'ing insane!


----------



## the7zen (Aug 1, 2006)

runnergirl said:
			
		

> Do you listen to music when you're training...if so what?  I was just thinking about this.
> 
> I also found out about this new CD called Drive: Nike + Original Run...for runners.  You can listen to it free here: http://music.aol.com/songs/new_releases_full_cds?defaultTab=5&
> Hm what do you guys think?




Chemical Brothers - for cardio


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 1, 2006)

http://music.aol.com/artist/chevelle/370474/main and like minded jams...


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2006)

Strapping Young Lad, Cannibal Corpse, Decapitated, Pantera, Rhapsody, Dream Evil, and Iron Maiden all made an appearance in yesterday's session, as well as a few others that i cant remember.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it all as well, but when it comes to working out personally I listen to rock. I make a playlist on itunes, heres what its like.

Crossfade
Trapt
Pillar
Trivium
Atreyu
Breaking Benjamin
Chevelle
Limp Bizkit
Korn
36 Crazy Fists
Papa Roach
Disturbed
Saliva
Three days grace...those are just the first 20 bands, the list goes on. I can think of Rammstein, Nirvana, AC/DC, Mudvayne, and many others to get your jam on. Others prefer house/trance..dj irene, dj tiesto and many more. Rap wise..hmm..I like it all but seeing im from the bay on the west coast im into the hyphy movement stuff such as e-40, mac dre, mac mall, messy marv, nump, federation, and keak da sneak.


----------



## rex (Aug 2, 2006)

hardcore metal, and rock really do it for me, Bullet for my valentine, funeral for a  friend,slipknot and underoath are just a few of my favourites.


----------



## motiv8ed (Aug 2, 2006)

The crystal method, Paul oakenfold (sex drive, voyage into trance, ready steady go) 

Audio books are _GREAT_ while doing long durration cardio. I listened to the divinci code over like 3 weeks of cardio and the minutes just FLEW by. 
Allthough if I'm running outside, personally i'd rather enjoy the sunrise than zone out to music. 

Just me. 
j


----------



## the nut (Aug 2, 2006)

Nonpoint, Slipknot, Eminem, CKY, Sevendust are some of the few... I'll like something that can drown out everything around me when I lifting or running.


----------



## 05SilverSti (Aug 2, 2006)

For running I'll listen to trance, or club music. Or if it's an extended run I'll throw on Dane Cook's cd's.

While lifting I'll listen to rap or rock.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 3, 2006)

Virtually anything that I enjoy listening to works while lifting, whether it is hardcore and fast-paced or slower and melodic.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 3, 2006)

porno beats


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Aug 3, 2006)

All i listen to is rap so of course for me its Hardcore Rap.

Dmx especially, he's got so much energy in his songs


----------



## runnergirl (Aug 4, 2006)

cool-thanks for all the tips


----------



## MrsFiteGrl2U (Aug 4, 2006)

I found a new favorite... Bad Religion... But then again, it depends how aggro I am that day...


----------

